# Ebay UK



## Romix (Aug 28, 2014)

Almost 4LB of computer chips pulled out from motherboards, ram's and other computer components. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Almost-4-LB-of-computer-chips-for-gold-recovery-1-92KG-/321502407820?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item4adb096c8c


----------



## Romix (Sep 4, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321511622390
Partly plated, low yield computer pins for gold recovery.
331 Gramm.
Base metal brass with nickel & gold plate.


----------



## Romix (Sep 6, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321513688278
3LB, 1.5KG Ram boards
Every thing removed (No fingers)
Clean boards with a bit of solder left.
All this dots and lines on it are gold.
Copper & Gold.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry if I'm wrong all i see is garbage to me this is spam, garbage 
keep your stuff on Ebay you have taken the value out, why spam this garbage
do you really think that we are into buying base metals in this forum? Yes if you had many tons
Sorry i feel that you are just wasting space on this forum if I'm wrong
Sorry but this is what i see where here to learn not spam garbage also people here are to Sell and buy but please look at your stuff
I'm sure that nobody wants processed stuff,I just see waste of space on this.
And i will not reply after this you think what you are doing.

RikkiRicardo


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with his stuff. Somebody did good on first auction, there is some gold to be recovered on second one too. third one is probably not worth to pay shipping but some people are recovering gold from under solder mask.
While I know that everyone want to be rich quick, I see no problem when people sell small lots of stuff which will make you money too if you get them at right price. 
There is no need to attack other members when they only do what we all do. Somebody start small somebody have access to more.
One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 7, 2014)

patnor1011

I agree with you on the first one now the other two 99 percent has been stripped.
Also i was not attacking him i was just stating that the stuff is garbage The shipping would kill you.
I hear all the time on the board about the stuff that is garbage on Ebay so why waste space on here.
Do you feel that there is any gold worth paying for the shipping on the second and third ? Plus time and chemicals.


RikkiRicardo


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 7, 2014)

I missed the first one By 50p.Never mind.
Bridge water is a small industrial town so he should have some more stock soon.
lets hope he offers us the good stuff from now on.
If he would like to save on eBay costs and shipping I am just down the road.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 7, 2014)

I once saw an auction for processed fingers, they already had the Gold plating removed. They sold for a lot of money, worthless as they were. I don't think it was an honorable thing for the seller to do by even listing them for sale. I am sure they buyer did not read the description before he bid, so I guess it was his own fault for getting a bad deal. There are thousands of people buying Gold related items on ebay and paying extreme prices for it, I guess they just don't know any better.
At least with the auction listed here, there is a chance of recovering some Gold. I guess it's just a buyer beware world we live in. :|


----------



## Romix (Sep 17, 2014)

15 Laptop RAMs,1-CPU- Working Condition.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-laptop-RAMs-1-CPU-Working-/321527681764


----------



## Romix (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/computer-scrap-for-gold-recovery-15kg-box-full-/131309236001?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item1e92a3ef21


----------



## Romix (Oct 15, 2014)

<---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/53-CPU-for-Gold-Recovery-/321552786614?

53 CPUs. 
Pins magnetic!
<---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Romix (Oct 15, 2014)

Claudie said:


> I once saw an auction for processed fingers, they already had the Gold plating removed. They sold for a lot of money, worthless as they were. I don't think it was an honorable thing for the seller to do by even listing them for sale. I am sure they buyer did not read the description before he bid, so I guess it was his own fault for getting a bad deal. There are thousands of people buying Gold related items on ebay and paying extreme prices for it, I guess they just don't know any better.
> At least with the auction listed here, there is a chance of recovering some Gold. I guess it's just a buyer beware world we live in. :|



People do buy em in big amounts (tones) for copper recovery! and CPU boards with pins removed.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2014)

Romix, was there any other purpose to you being here apart from advertising your ebay auctions? Just wondering. Seems a little strange.


----------



## Romix (Oct 15, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Romix, was there any other purpose to you being here apart from advertising your ebay auctions? Just wondering. Seems a little strange.


Yes, learning inorganic chemistry.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 15, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Romix, was there any other purpose to you being here apart from advertising your ebay auctions? Just wondering. Seems a little strange.


Looks like he's made over 40 posts, only a half dozen of which are in this thread.

Dave


----------

